# JackPK vs Eta Carinae



## Meowth (Apr 7, 2015)

[size=+2]*JackPK vs Eta Carinae*[/size]



JackPK said:


> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch unless my battle partner prefers otherwise
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> ...


*JackPK's active squad*

 *Sheena* the female Froakie <Torrent> [+1|-1|+1|-1|71]
 *Reynolds* the male Inkay <Contrary> [+1|+1|-2|0|45]
 *Lancelot* the male Honedge <No Guard> [0|+2|-1|-1|28]
 *Louise* the female Budew <Poison Point> [-1|-1|0|+2|55]


*Eta Carinae's active squad*

 *Sefer* the genderless Golett <Iron Fist> @ Lucky Egg [+1|0|-1|0|35]
 *Smash Maestro* the male Gurdurr <Sheer Force> @ Black Belt [+2|+1|-2|-1|40]
 *Jink* the male Murkrow <Super Luck> @ Dusk Stone [+1|-1|+1|-1|91]
 *Plattitude* the male Ledyba <Swarm> @ Lucky Egg [-2|-1|+1|+2|55]
 *Lamellibranchiata* the female Shellder <Skill Link> @ Water Stone [+1|+2|-1|-2|40]
 *Django* the male Growlithe <Intimidate> @ Fire Stone [+1|-1|+1|-1|60]
 *Commodus* the male Rhyhorn <Rock Head> @ Protector [+1|+1|-1|-1|25]
 *Miracle Max* the male Pidove <Super Luck> @ Razor Claw [+1|+1|-1|-1|43]
 *Chloris* the female Flabébé (White Flower) <Flower Veil> @ Shiny Stone [-1|-1|0|+2|42]
 *Cordelia* the female Chikorita <Overgrow> @ Lucky Egg [-1|+1|-1|+1|45]

JackPK sends out, Eta Carinae sends out and attacks, JackPK attacks.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 7, 2015)

(Psst... by Eta Carinae's request, could we add direct healing to the banlist?)

Well, since this arena is centered around the poison status condition, let's have some fun and not send out something immune to it quite yet. The more the risk, the more the reward, am I right? So let's send out *Reynolds the Inkay*!


----------



## Meowth (Apr 7, 2015)

JackPK said:


> (Psst... by Eta Carinae's request, could we add direct healing to the banlist?)


Oops. I did notice that request, but I got too caught up in calculating base stats to remember to edit the challenge post. Fixed.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 8, 2015)

Miracle Max, it's your time to shine!







I don't see the need in being particularly fancy.  *Air Cutter* thrice.  If you're Tormented, or for some other reason you can't use Air Cutter, switch to *Night Slash* for an action.  *Protect* against any Hypnosis sent your way

*Air Cutter/Night Slash/Protect x3*


----------



## JackPK (Apr 8, 2015)

I do believe we just barely outspeed Max, so start off by stealing his held item, you little *thief*! Then make sure to let him know how *spiteful* you are at his repetition, and finish off with a good ol' *rock slide* to soften him up!

*Thief ~ Spite ~ Rock Slide*


----------



## Meowth (Apr 9, 2015)

*=JackPK vs Eta Carinae: Round One=* [] 

*JackPK*














Reynolds 
Ability: Contrary
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-2|0|45]
_flexing his tentacles in preparation._
Status: none
Thief ~ Spite ~ Rock Slide

*Eta Carinae*














Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-1|-1|43]
_worriedly eyeing the murky ocean below._
Status: none
Air Cutter/Night Slash/Protect ~ Air Cutter/Night Slash/Protect ~ Air Cutter/Night Slash/Protect​

Standard Asberian tradition dictates that wherever possible, battles should be sited in perfectly orderly and peaceful locales to be routinely destroyed and plunged into chaos in the course of events. In this instance however, the old formula has been reversed somewhat, the site being pretty well ruined already. Well, the oil drilling platform upon which the trainers stood was holding up; it was the barren, sludgy, oil-ridden ocean below it that was the problem. The waters were infested with the foul pollutant as far as the eye could see, beyond the aid of any form of cleanup operation. The three stood wordlessly on the rig, looking out at the appalling sight before them. What could they do in the face of this dire tragedy?

Why, get on with their battle, of course. Turning away from the depressing scene with a shrug, the referee raised a flag, and two Pokéballs hurtled from their trainer's hands into the center of the platform to release their captives. Reynolds the Inkay materialised a mere fraction of a second before his Pidove opponent, giving him just enough time to strike first. Without further ado, he sped across the platform and bowled violently into Miracle Max, shoving him to the floor before he could begin to get his bearings. Turning around, he offered a tentacle down to the bewildered bird and apologetically heaved him to his feet, stealthily feeling through his feathers with another tentacle until he felt it rub up against something hard and pointy. Grinning, Reynolds snared his prize and tugged it away from its oblivious owner, tucking it discreetly into his tendrils and bidding his opponent a good day as he hurried back to his spot.

Just as Reynolds slid out of reach, Miracle Max recovered from his stupor and realised something was amiss, patting himself down uncertainly with his wings. Where was his Razor Claw? He had it when he went _into _his Pokéball, he was certain. He let out an angered chirp, narrowing his eyes at Reynolds. That creep had stolen it! He wouldn't stand for this. He raised his wings and began beating them furiously, forming pressurised pulses of wind and hurling them angrily at his foe. Reynolds hissed with pain as a blade of air struck him a vicious blow across the carapace, opening up a deep, cruel gash along his forehead. He writhed with pain as each subsequent pulse of wind struck said wound, dealing a much more potent sting than they otherwise would have.

Wincing, Reynolds tried his best to ignore the terrible stinging sensation the cut had inflicted, to little avail. He became immediately convinced he didn't want to be subjected another one of those horrid blades, and he knew just the way to discourage Miracle Max from using them. His eyes closed, and he focused his pain and anger into a curse that he lay on his foe, ready to activate whenever he tried that attack again. Sure enough, Miracle Max's wings started flapping furiously, and Reynolds focused, siphoning energy from the Pidove's body through the curse. Miracle Max gave a bemused coo, his wings suddenly feeling much heavier and harder to flap. With considerable effort, he managed to whip up another gale, sending a storm of blades at Reynolds and grazing him liberally across the face.

Again Reynolds flinched away from the scathing slices left by the attack, tenderly caressing the many cuts across his face with a tentacle. Muttering crossly to himself, he closed his eyes and concentrated again, channeling his psychic energy down through the platform and the vast body of watery oil beneath, right down to the sea bed. All was still for a long moment before a huge boulder suddenly crashed through the surface of the water, hefting itself up and over the rim of the oil rig and plummeting down towards Miracle Max. Right at the last second, the Pidove took wing and darted out of the way, the boulder crashing into the spot where he had stood and crumbling into pebbles. He began to flit around Reynolds in a wide circle, beating his once more suddenly-leaden wings and stirring up a vortex of air. With a purposeful coo he turned to his foe and gave one final, resolute flap, blades of air rocketing in from all directions and scoring angry red slits all over Reynolds' body. The Inkay let out a third cry of anger and misery, Miracle Max glancing back devilishly before flitting back to his own end. 


*JackPK*














Reynolds  @Razor Claw
Ability: Contrary
Health: 67% | Energy: 89%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-2|0|45]
_not having a good time._
Status: none
Thief ~ Spite ~ Rock Slide

*Eta Carinae*














Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 93% | Energy: 86%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-1|-1|43]
_getting a little cocky._
Status: Air Cutter spited (+4% energy per use)
Air Cutter ~ Air Cutter ~ Air Cutter​
*Calculations*
Reynolds' health: 100% - 15% (Air Cutter) - 9% (Air Cutter) - 9% (Air Cutter) = 67%
Reynolds' energy: 100% - 2% (Thief) - 4% (Spite) - 5% (Rock Slide) = 89%
Miracle Max's health: 100% - 7% (Thief) = 93%
Miracle Max's energy: 100% - 2% (Air Cutter) - 6% (Air Cutter) - 6% (Air Cuter) = 86%

*Referee's notes*

I really need to find some animated sprites of gen 6 mons, Reynolds looks silly completely frozen still while Miracle Max is just kinda bopping away down there
also Miracle Max's summary looks so squashed up compared to Reynolds', blargh
the first Air Cutter was a critical hit.
Rock Slide missed.
*JackPK* attacks first next round.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 10, 2015)

Go give him a taste of his own medicine with some *foul play*. If he flies out of range or you otherwise can't get to him, throw him a *thunderbolt* instead. If for some reason you can't do either of those, fall back on a *double team* maneuver to throw him off.

*Foul Play/Thunderbolt/Double Team x3*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 10, 2015)

Let's get loud, Max.  A two-action *Uproar* to start, then calm him down with a *Hypnosis* on the last action (pleasedontmissplesedontmiss_pleasedontmiss_).

*Uproar x2 ~ Hypnosis*

For ease of reffing, you can just call him Max as well, Sang.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 15, 2015)

*=JackPK vs Eta Carinae: Round Two=* []

*JackPK*














Reynolds  @Razor Claw
Ability: Contrary
Health: 67% | Energy: 89%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-2|0|45]
_not having a good time._
Status: none
Foul Play/Thunderbolt/Double Team ~ Foul Play/Thunderbolt/Double Team ~ Foul Play/Thunderbolt/Double Team

*Eta Carinae*














Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 93% | Energy: 86%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-1|-1|43]
_getting a little cocky._
Status: Air Cutter spited (+4% energy per use)
Uproar ~ Uproar ~ Hypnosis​

Miffed by his rotten aim and Max's constant abuse, Reynolds felt it was time to play dirty. He whistled to draw his foe's attention, favouring him with a rather impolite gesture once he turned around. Max trilled nervously; the nerve of that accursed squid thing! He'd show him what for. He ran at Reynolds, wings held aloft and ready to deliver a sound beating, until suddenly the oil platform seemed to rotate ninety degrees and plough itself into the side of his face. Once he pushed himself back onto his feet, he looked round and saw Reynolds' tentacle stuck out in his path, before the snickering cuttlefish withdrew it with a smirk.

Okay, so direct physical aggression wasn't the way forward. Perhaps voicing his displeasure verbally would yield better results. He took a deep breath and let out a thunderous squawk, ranting on and on about how disrespectful and brutish Reynolds was, getting so into his lecture that his words jumbled into a long, incomprehensible clamour. Reynolds pressed his tentacles over his ears, the sheer volume of the indignant tirade causing him physical pain that he was powerless to block out.

Max got so into his frenzied tongue-lashing that he quite forgot the action was ending, carrying on right through to the next without stopping for breath. As he was oblivious to any sound but that of his own voice, and any epithet he could attempt to yell over it would no doubt be completely drowned out, Reynolds looked around for alternatives and he spied a pebble broken off from the boulder he'd summoned a few minutes prior. Grinning, he scooped it up and tossed it at Max. It bounced off the Pidove's skull, and without missing a single syllable of his rant, he rushed at Reynolds poised to strike before again having his feet swept from beneath him. This time his skull banging against the hard metal floor finally put an end to his diatribe, and he sat up rubbing his sore head with his wing.

Rather getting into this shtick, Reynolds began jeering at Max again, but he had come to know better and took no notice. Frowning, he turned to Reynolds and fixed his gaze on his eyes, channelling psychic suggestion into his mind. The Inkay groaned, rubbing his eyes as intense fatigue suddenly welled up inside him. He longed to look away from Max's glowing eyes, but found himself utterly transfixed, his eyelids growing more and more leaden until they snapped shut and he collapsed to the ground, snoring cacophonously. 


*JackPK*














Reynolds  @Razor Claw
Ability: Contrary
Health: 47% | Energy: 77%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-2|0|45]
_"zzz."_
Status: asleep (severe)
Foul Play ~ Foul Play ~ Foul Play

*Eta Carinae*














Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 71% | Energy: 76%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-1|-1|43]
_"that'll shut him up~"_
Status: Air Cutter spited (+4% energy per use)
Uproar ~ Uproar ~ Hypnosis​
*Calculations*
Reynolds' health: 67% - 20% (Uproar x2) = 47%
Reynolds' energy: 89% - 12% (Foul Play x3) = 77%
Miracle Max's health: 93% - 22% (Foul Play x2) = 71%
Miracle Max's energy: 86% - 8% (Uproar x2) - 2% (Hypnosis) = 76%

*Referee's notes*

I had the chance of Max falling for Foul Play's trickery reduce each time it was used in succession, and it failed the third roll.
*Eta Carinae* attacks first next round.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 15, 2015)

Well done so far, Max!  Let's go with three *Secret Power*s.  If you manage to get Tormented, use *Facade* action 2.  If you can't hit him for some reason other than a substitute, *Lucky Chant*.

*Secret Power/Lucky Chant ~ Secret Power/Facade/Lucky Chant ~ Secret Power/Lucky Chant*


----------



## JackPK (Apr 15, 2015)

Well, this isn't great, but maybe we can leverage it well. Not much you can do while you're asleep except to *sleep talk*.

In the unlikely event you're awake on actions 1 or 2 and Secret Power inflicted a status effect on you, respond with *facade* (if you got poisoned, try to use it in such a way that you can knock Max off the platform into the oil, even if you have to go down with him). If you don't have a status effect, show off your *superpower* instead on these actions.

If you're awake on action 3, *protect*. Crits are too unlikely to rely on anyway, and I'd rather him prevent them than let you get hit for three Secret Powers in a row.

*Sleep Talk/Facade/Superpower x2 ~ Sleep Talk/Protect*


----------



## Meowth (Apr 20, 2015)

*=JackPK vs Eta Carinae: Round Three=* []

*JackPK*














Reynolds  @Razor Claw
Ability: Contrary
Health: 47% | Energy: 77%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-2|0|45]
_"zzz."_
Status: asleep (severe)
Sleep Talk/Facade/Superpower ~ Sleep Talk/Facade/Superpower ~ Sleep Talk/Protect

*Eta Carinae*














Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 71% | Energy: 76%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-1|-1|43]
_"that'll shut him up~"_
Status: Air Cutter spited (+4% energy per use)
Secret Power/Lucky Chant ~ Secret Power/Facade/Lucky Chant ~ Secret Power/Lucky Chant​

There, thought Max. His opponent couldn't possibly cause any more trouble now he was asleep. He smugly observed the slumbering cephalopod for a moment, watching him fidget and mumble to himself docilely. His false sense of security quickly came back to bite him when Reynolds' body suddenly let off a blinding pulse of light, and he turned away with a shrill chirp, immediately shielding his eyes with both wings. As quickly as he blocked the retina-searing luminescence, the split second's exposure he'd been subjected to was enough to severely impact his sight, after-images of the flash now irrevocably superimposed over his field of vision.

Squinting and blinking furiously, Max turned back to where he thought Reynolds lay and attempted to scope him out with his bleary, clouded vision. Noticing a blurry lump a little way ahead of him that could feasibly be an Inkay, he began to focus, summoning an ancient and arcane power within him and using it to draw in latent power from the surroundings. The oil platform was surrounded by a dim white aura as it offered up its energy, the same glow surrounding Max and growing brighter and brighter. He let out a ferocious coo and released his gathered energy, a ray composed of artificial, metallic essence streaking through the air and slamming into Reynolds, dealing an unexpectedly savage blow that knocked him several yards across the platform. He murmured in discomfort as he landed hard on the ground, furrowing his brow and rubbing the especially tender part the beam struck before returning to his peaceful nap.

Max cooed victoriously, fanning his wings in a cocky display of bravado. That strike was even more effective than he anticipated! Perhaps this hideous, rickety, disgustingly polluted old place wasn't so terrible after all. Again he closed his eyes, fanned his wings, and concentrated, appealing to the innate essence of the surroundings to lend him its power. He hurled another beam of the white energy at the faint Inkay-blob in the distance, giving a satisfied smile as he saw it explode on impact, which fell as the glare of the blast dimmed and he just barely made out the form of a glowing green dome protecting his slumbering target.

Roused by all the commotion, Reynolds gave a great yawn and slowly peeked open his eyes. He righted himself and stretched, looking around to see what he'd missed during his shut-eye; nothing seemed too different, save the throbbing pain that lingered from Max's rather well-placed shot a little earlier. He considered this reason enough to bunker down and see just what his opponent was up to, and adopting a defensive pose, his tentacles cocooned around him, he summoned another barrier of impenetrable energy. He found mustering the energy to produce it a greater struggle than he anticipated, the sheet of protective light wavering and almost flickering out of existence before he finally got it under control.

Seeing yet another impenetrable barrier standing between him and brutally smashing Reynolds' face, Max rolled his eyes and went down a different route, abandoning the direct offensive and opting instead to cover his own arse. He bowed his heads and closed his eyes, clasping his wings together and beginning to mutter a quiet prayer requesting protection from the almighty RNG gods. Clearly his faith did not go unnoticed, as his body was enveloped in veil of white light conferring a powerful sensation of good fortune upon him.


*JackPK*














Reynolds  @Razor Claw
Ability: Contrary
Health: 33% | Energy: 72%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-2|0|45]
_still struggling along._
Status: none
Flash ~ Protect ~ Protect

*Eta Carinae*














Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 71% | Energy: 65%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-1|-1|43]
_pretty optimistic._
Status: Acc-1, Air Cutter spited (+4% energy per use), protected by Lucky Chant (5 more actions).
Secret Power ~ Secret Power ~ Lucky Chant​
*Calculations*
Reynolds' health: 47% - 14% (Secret Power) = 33%
Reynolds' energy: 77% - 1% (Flash) - 2% (Protect) - 2% (Protect) = 72%
Miracle Max's energy: 76% - 4% (Secret Power) - 4% (Secret Power) - 3% (Lucky Chant) = 65%

*Referee's notes*

I'm regarding the arena type as "inside buildings/other" for Secret Power and such.
the first and second Secret Powers were critical hits. (I realised after I'd started typing up the prose that I forgot to change the random number boundaries from when I was calculating Reynolds' Sleep Talk rolls, and _both_ Secret Powers rolled crits _both times_. What.)
*JackPK* attacks first next round.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 20, 2015)

Ugh... This isn't going our way at all. Let's try some dirtier tactics; I have a half-baked plan that may or may not help us. Start off by Binding the bird in your tentacles. Then Fling yourself and him both off the platform and into the oil, and finally use Camoflage in the hope that it will make you a Poison-type and put you on more advantageous ground... er, oil.

If at any point you're unable to follow through with the rest of this plan, abort it entirely and use Rock Slide. If he Protects against Rock Slide, put up a Light Screen.

*Bind/Rock Slide/Light Screen ~ Fling self/Rock Slide/Light Screen ~ Camoflage/Rock Slide/Light Screen*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 21, 2015)

If all goes according to plan, I think this should give us the KO.

*Echoed Voice x3*


----------



## Meowth (Apr 26, 2015)

*=JackPK vs Eta Carinae: Round Four=*

*JackPK*














Reynolds  @Razor Claw
Ability: Contrary
Health: 33% | Energy: 72%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-2|0|45]
_still struggling along._
Status: none
Bind/Rock Slide/Light Screen ~ Fling self/Rock Slide/Light Screen ~ Camouflage/Rock Slide/Light Screen

*Eta Carinae*














Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 71% | Energy: 65%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-1|-1|43]
_pretty optimistic._
Status: Acc-1, Air Cutter spited (+4% energy per use), protected by Lucky Chant (5 more actions).
Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice​

Things were looking bleak for Reynolds. His health was running low, he'd fallen asleep on the job, and now his opponent had invoked the power of the gods themselves against him. His only recourse was to physically restrain Max to prevent his inevitable _coup de grace_. Tentacles held wide, he threw himself at the Pidove and violently embraced him, tangling more and more appendages around him until despite his feverish struggling, he was held completely still.

Max let out a squawk of protest, his bleary vision leaving him totally unaware of the events that had let to him being bound immobile. He fidgeted this way and that in a bid to free himself, but his movements only made Reynolds grip tighter. Not knowing what else to do, he squawked louder and louder, until his shrieks of protest made the entire platform tremble. The pain pumped into Reynolds' eardrums was unbearable, but he resisted the urge to relinquish his tentacles and clap them over his listening orifices. Instead he coiled them tighter around his captive, silencing him with a single sharp chirp.

Even once the shriek tailed off the rig still trembled in the aftermath of the sound waves, echoes of it ringing in the ears of all in attendance. Reynolds had to catch himself before he relinquished a tentacle and twirled it in his ear in an attempt to dislodge the terrible din. Instead he closed his eyes and focused his telekinetic energies once more, and after a few seconds a cluster of oil-slicked boulders burst out from the surface of the tainted ocean. They hurled themselves up and over the lip of the platform, and it was only as they began their descent that Reynolds began to wonder if he might not have overlooked a downside to his strategy. He became convinced he had once the rocks bore down on him, shattering over both him and his intended target in equal measure. Max squawked out again in protest against the pummelling, his panicked shrieks merging with the lingering echoes of his previous screaming fit and producing a much louder, shriller sound until Reynolds clenched his tentacles in pain around his neck. Max's cries strangled in his throat, but the uproar left a tangible quiver running through the structure beneath them.

By now, Reynolds was losing the will to stay conscious. Agony flowed through every vein of his body, a white-hot sensation of pain burning in his head, and he longed to let go and sink into the numbing embrace of unconsciousness. Yet there remained one job for him to do. He channelled all his will into raising the boulders littered around him back into the air, and with a groan of enormous effort flung them back down, stalwartly grimacing at the blows they delivered to his tender and fragile body. Max was taking just as much of a beating as he, and that was all that mattered to him right now.

His foggy and exhausted mind couldn't sustain such an assault for long, and soon the boulders lay still once more. Now, thought Max, was the time to put an end to this irritating mollusc. He wriggled to loosen the binds around his chest so he could take a deep breath in, then let out a thunderous trill, the sound now positively blaring and shaking the platform like a minor earthquake. One by one Reynolds' tentacles slithered off of his catch and slapped against his ears, but even with every appendage he had pressed to his head he couldn't drown out the cacophony, and at last he gave a weak groan and gave up, collapsing to the ground and laying still. Max gave a delighted chirp, flapping his wings proudly and flying a lap of honour around the platform while Reynolds' limp and unresponsive body returned to its Pokéball.


*JackPK*














Reynolds  @Razor Claw
Ability: Contrary
Health: 0% | Energy: 61%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-2|0|45]
_knocked out!_
Status: none
Bind ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide

*Eta Carinae*














Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 52% | Energy: 47%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-1|-1|43]
_celebrating loudly._
Status: Acc-1, Air Cutter spited (+4% energy per use), protected by Lucky Chant (2 more actions).
Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice​
*Calculations*
Reynolds' health: 33% - 6% (Echoed Voice) - 5% (Rock Slide) - 12% (Echoed Voice) - 5% (Rock Slide) - 25% (Echoed Voice) = 0%
Reynolds' energy: 72% - 1% (Bind) - 5% (Rock Slide) - 5% (Rock Slide) = 61%
Miracle Max's health: 71% - 1% (Bind) - 1% (Bind) - 8% (Rock Slide) - 1% (Bind) - 8% (Rock Slide) = 52%
Miracle Max's energy: 65% - 1% (Echoed Voice) - 6% (Echoed Voice) - 11% (Echoed Voice) = 47% 

*Referee's notes*

still waiting on a couple of queries in the Question Box re: this reffing, but Reynolds is going down whether my gut feelings are right or wrong so I decided to go ahead and write up anyway. If I'm overruled Max might end up regaining 4% health and/or 15% energy later on.
apparently Flinging other Pokémon isn't a thing, sorry. I might have allowed it if Reynolds was much larger than Max, but.
not sure how a Pokémon would go about Flinging itself, either, so chances are I'd only have had Max end up in the drink.
being bound to Max, Reynolds couldn't get out of the way of his own Rock Slide and split its damage between himself and Max.
 *JackPK* sends out, then *Eta Carinae* attacks first next round.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 26, 2015)

Frick. Let's send out Sheena the Froakie.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 26, 2015)

Well done, Max!  Let's keep on rolling.

*Toxic*, then *Night Slash* twice.  If you're taunted on action 1, use *Night Slash* instead (wow how creative).  If you can't hit her for any reason except a sub, *Work Up*.

*Toxic/Night Slash/Work Up ~ Night Slash/Work Up x2*


----------



## JackPK (Apr 27, 2015)

Set up a 20% Sub to absorb that Toxic and, I hope, both of the Night Slashes with a little bit leftover. Follow it up with two Ice Beams to soften Max up for the KO next turn.

If for some wild, bizarre, out-there reason you get poisoned before you can set up the Sub, don't bother with it and use Facade instead.

*Substitute (20%)/Facade ~ Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam*


----------



## Meowth (May 3, 2015)

*=JackPK vs Eta Carinae: Round Five=*

*JackPK*














Sheena 
Ability: Torrent
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|71]
_eyeing the soiled water with disgust._
Status: none
Substitute (20%)/Facade ~ Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam

*Eta Carinae*














Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 52% | Energy: 47%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-1|-1|43]
_ready for another round._
Status: Acc-1, Air Cutter spited (+4% energy per use), protected by Lucky Chant (2 more actions).
Toxic/Night Slash/Work Up ~ Night Slash/Work Up ~ Night Slash/Work Up​

JackPK elected to keep the aquatic creature theme alive, sending out a Froakie for his next choice. Sheena glanced about the oil-spattered arena in revulsion, her bulging eyes growing even wider as they gazed upon the state of the sea. Something had to be done about this vile putrefaction! She immediately set about recycling some of the atrocious goop, using some flat shards of rock to shape a puddle of particularly viscous slime into a heap and glowing white as she imparted her life energy into it. The oil began to quiver and froth, moulding itself into the shape of the one who had given it life and stepping forth with wet, slimy footfalls to defend her.

Despite the situation, Max couldn't help being impressed by her resourcefulness. He took a page out of her book, scooping up a wingful of sludge and quickly hurling it towards Sheena before it could poison him. His vision was still a tad bleary from the earlier Flash, but it nonetheless sailed in the right direction, albeit landing on the wrong target. It slapped down onto the substitute and was harmlessly absorbed into it, leaving Sheena unscathed.

Sheena squeaked in horror. It was one thing recycling the disgusting filth in a creative and practical way like she did, but weaponising it? That was just disgusting and unacceptable. Revolting behaviour such as that could not go unpunished. She raised a webbed foreleg and fired off a supercooled beam of energy from her hand, striking Max in an eruption of frost. Max squawked and reeled back from the blow, wiping the ice off his feathers before swooping forward with his wings poised to strike. With a warlike coo he brought his wing down in a slashing motion, the tips of his feathers cleaving a sizeable gash through the substitute. He withdrew, flicking the drops of sludge off his wings before they got into his system.

Now Sheena's rage burned white-hot. Was this roguish bird's uncouthness ever going to cease? Damaging her beautiful creation was just crossing the line! Perhaps her punishment hadn't quite got its message across. She hurled another scolding blast of ice at him, his reaction to discipline growing no more reasonable as he soared at her substitute again and slashed at it with both wings. Whole limbs were cleaved away from the construct, leaving it barely remaining in one piece. Max grimaced as he flew away, not feeling that much better than the substitute now looked.


*JackPK*














Sheena 
Ability: Torrent
Health: 80% | Energy: 80%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|71]
_looking forward to putting this vandalising pigeon out of commission._
Status: none
Substitute (20%) ~ Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam


Sheena's substitute
Health: 2%

*Eta Carinae*














Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 20% | Energy: 35%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-1|-1|43]
_on his last legs._
Status: Acc-1, Air Cutter spited (+4% energy per use)
Toxic ~ Night Slash ~ Night Slash​
*Calculations*
Sheena's health: 100% - 20% (Substitute) = 80%
Sheena's energy: 100% - 10% (Substitute) - 5% (Ice Beam) - 5% (Ice Beam) = 80%
Sheena's substitute: 20% - 9% (Night Slash) - 9% (Night Slash) = 2%
Miracle Max's health: 52% - 16% (Ice Beam) - 16% (Ice Beam) = 20%
Miracle Max's energy: 47% - 4% (Toxic) - 4% (Night Slash) - 4% (Night Slash) = 35%

*Referee's notes*

*JackPK* attacks first next round.


----------



## JackPK (May 3, 2015)

I don't believe you'll be able to make the KO in one hit even with Blizzard, sadly, so let's go a little slower and try to put ourselves in a better position for the next foe.

Use *Power-Up Punch* until your Substitute breaks, after which hit the hopefully-final blow with an *Ice Beam*. If one Ice Beam isn't enough, finish Max off with Power-Up Punches. If he's ever Protecting or out of reach, scatter some *Toxic Spikes* to discourage him from Protecting or being out of reach.

*Power-Up Punch/Ice Beam/Toxic Spikes x3*


----------



## Eta Carinae (May 3, 2015)

Take that Power-Up Punch and *U-Turn* out of there.  If it somehow fails, keep trying..?  I'll send out Lamellibranchiata in Max's place (who can be referred to as Lamelli for ease of writing).

*U-Turn x3*


----------



## Meowth (May 12, 2015)

*=JackPK vs Eta Carinae: Round Six=*

*JackPK*














Sheena 
Ability: Torrent
Health: 80% | Energy: 80%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|71]
_looking forward to putting this vandalising pigeon out of commission._
Status: none
Power-Up Punch/Ice Beam/Toxic Spikes ~ Power-Up Punch/Ice Beam/Toxic Spikes ~ Power-Up Punch/Ice Beam/Toxic Spikes


Sheena's substitute
Health: 2%

*Eta Carinae*














Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 20% | Energy: 35%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-1|-1|43]
_on his last legs._
Status: Acc-1, Air Cutter spited (+4% energy per use)
U-Turn ~ U-Turn ~ U-Turn​

Sheena grinned to herself cockily. This bird was as good as beaten! She just had to give him a few little whacks and that'd be that. Just to ensure she didn't underestimate how much damage she had to inflict, she thought she'd better give herself a little strength boost first, flinging herself at her opponent and thrusting a webbed fist into his beak as hard as she could. Max recoiled with a sharp screech, and Sheena bounded back with her fist toughened by the hard surface of Max's beak.

With the blinding light in his eyes finally beginning to fade, Max rocketed towards his foe in a wide upwards arc, pecking her substitute brutally on the head in retribution and reducing it back to a pile of sludge before swooping down to form a loop and hurtling back the way he came. As he soared across the floor of the platform, a red light enveloped his body, growing brighter and brighter until he was reduced into a crimson blur. He shot right past his starting point and dissolved into a ball of red energy, slamming into his Pokéball at Eta Carinae's waist with such force that the trainer was flung onto his back, almost tumbling off the edge. The force of his landing knocked a second Pokéball free from his belt, which burst open to release a rather confused Shellder. Sheena gazed at the bivalve quizzically, and she stared back with a look just as dumbfounded as her her opponent's.


*JackPK*














Sheena 
Ability: Torrent
Health: 80% | Energy: 77%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|71]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|+1|-1|71]
_"...who ordered the clams?"_
Status: Atk+1
Power-Up Punch

*Eta Carinae*














Lamellibranchiata  @Water Stone
Ability: Skill Link
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Base stats: [+1|+2|-1|-2|40]
_"...w-wha? where am I? what's going on?_
Status: none

In reserve

Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 16% | Energy: 31%​
*Calculations*
Sheena's energy: 80% - 3% = 77%
Sheena's substitute: 2% - 9% = 0%
Miracle Max's health: 20% - 4% = 16%
Miracle Max's energy: 35% - 4% = 31%

*Referee's notes*

the accuracy drop from Flash wore off at the end of the first action.
*Eta Carinae* attacks first next round.


----------



## Eta Carinae (May 13, 2015)

Alright Lamelli, don't fret!  You were born for this!

Start with an *Aqua Ring* if that works in the arena.  If not, *Shell Smash*.  If you're taunted, *Rock Blast* (there should be a plethora of stones to use thanks to Reynolds).  Then *Shell Smash* if you didn't last action, *Rock Blast* if you did or if you're taunted.  End with *Rock Blast* as well.

*Aqua Ring/Shell Smash/Rock Blast ~ Shell Smash/Rock Blast ~ Rock Blast*


----------



## JackPK (May 13, 2015)

OK, Sheena, hopefully this works right in our favor! With any luck, that Aqua Ring will try to use the oil below us and end up poisoning him instead of healing him, so we want to do our best to encourage him to do that!

So wait and let him do it. If he does it, compound his worries with *Smokescreen* and then laugh at him with your *Echoed Voice*! (Alternatively, if his Aqua Ring actually works to heal him, use Smokescreen to try to shake his confidence, and then cast your echoed voice around to make him not sure where to target you! I'm not confident that'll help us gain any more evasion, but it never hurts to try creative things.)

If he opts to do something else altogether from Aqua Ring on the first action, you'll be getting targeted with a lot more rocks than otherwise, so increase the odds he'll miss you with *Double Team* and then use all your clones' voices simultaneously to blast his ears off!

*look encouraging, wait, and Smokescreen/Double Team ~ Echoed Voice x2*


----------



## Meowth (May 18, 2015)

*=JackPK vs Eta Carinae: Round Seven=*

*JackPK*














Sheena 
Ability: Torrent
Health: 80% | Energy: 77%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|71]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|+1|-1|71]
_"...who ordered the clams?"_
Status: Atk+1
Smokescreen/Double Team ~ Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice

*Eta Carinae*














Lamellibranchiata  @Water Stone
Ability: Skill Link
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Base stats: [+1|+2|-1|-2|40]
_"...w-wha? where am I? what's going on?_
Status: none
Aqua Ring/Shell Smash/Rock Blast ~ Shell Smash/Rock Blast ~ Rock Blast

In reserve

Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 16% | Energy: 31%​

Still not entirely sure where she was or what was happening, Lamelli nonetheless heeded her commands and turned toward the platform's edge to get her first look at the ocean. What she saw turned her stomach; instead of fresh, pure, cleansing water, all she saw for miles around was disgusting, oily sludge! Did her trainer _really_ want her to drench herself in that stuff?! Thanks, but no thanks, she thought. She had much more practical ideas in mind. For some reason her opponent seemed rather sluggish right now, but she looked pretty sprightly, definitely a lot more so than a beached bivalve. To even the odds, she clamped her shell tightly shut, vaulted into the air, and brought herself down onto the ground hard with a loud _crack_, layers of shell peeling away and leaving Lamelli much faster and more able to manoeuvre, if a little less shielded.

Sheena had been cautiously watching the entire spectacle, observing Lamelli's moves and planning her own accordingly. She reckoned with her shell thinned out, Lamelli would be able to strike much harder and faster, which was not something she was remotely interested in being on the recieving end of. Perhaps it would be best to confuse her and throw off her aim, she thought. She darted forward and began running in circles at blinding speed until she reduced to an unintelligible blur, suddenly halting with a troupe of doppelgängers in tow.

Lamelli's eyes widened, turning from one Sheena to the next. Was she seeing things, or was her opponent ganging up on her now? Granted she hadn't been given a chance to read up on the rules of this battle she'd been suddenly thrust into, but that couldn't possibly be allowed. No matter, she'd take out all five of them! Turning to a pile of rubble graciously bequeathed to her by her opponent's predecessor, she levitated five decently-sized hunks of rock and flung one at each of the assemblage of Froakies staring her down. In trying to quickly aim at so many targets, though, she overshot, and the rocks sailed above their targets and hurtled back into the ocean below. A chorus of laughter erupted from Sheena and her posse. Despite coming from only one source, she threw her voice to give the illusion of five, inundating Lamelli with a thunderous echo from all directions. The sound reverberated through her shell, causing her to squeal out in pain as her eardrums throbbed in protest.

Despite the racket, she tried to focus and rethink her strategy. Trying to hit too many targets at once made her aim far too clumsy. Clearly haste was not the way forward. A slower, more careful approach was needed, which meant taking her opponents out one by one. Seemed risky, but she could handle it! Another cluster of boulders rose into the air and rocketed at the rightmost Froakie, landing on it with deadly precision and such force it completely disintegrated. Any attempt to celebrate her marginal victory was quashed as the remaining Froakies redoubled their riotous laughter to compensate for their fallen comrade, sending an amplified pulse of agony through whatever weird molluscian hearing organs Lamelli might have possessed.


*JackPK*














Sheena 
Ability: Torrent
Health: 80% | Energy: 67%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|71]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|+1|-1|71]
_"kek"_
Status: Atk+1. Has three clones.
Smokescreen ~ Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice

*Eta Carinae*














Lamellibranchiata  @Water Stone
Ability: Skill Link
Health: 80% | Energy: 78%
Base stats: [+1|+2|-1|-2|40]
Altered stats: [+3|+1|+1|-3|60]
_wishing she had ears she could cover up._
Status: Atk+2, Def-1, SpAtk+2, SpDef-1, Spd+2
Shell Smash ~ Rock Blast ~ Rock Blast

In reserve

Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 16% | Energy: 31%​
*Calculations*
Sheena's energy: 77% - 4% (Double Team) - 2% (Echoed Voice) - 4% (Echoed Voice) = 67%
Lamellibranchiata's health: 100% - 8% (Echoed Voice) - 12% (Echoed Voice) = 80%
Lamellibranchiata's energy: 100% - 6% (Shell Smash) - 8% (Rock Blast) - 8% (Rock Blast) = 78%

*Referee's notes*

technically Aqua Ring _works_, but I gave Lamelli the benefit of the doubt and assumed he'd realise performing it with poisonous sludge would be a bad idea.
the first Rock Blast missed, and the second hit a clone. (The description of the first one being spread out was just flavour.)
*JackPK* attacks first next round.


----------



## JackPK (May 18, 2015)

Keep up Echoed Voice! But if you get flinched or otherwise unable to use Echoed Voice, switch over to Hidden Power for the rest of the round. If you use Hidden Power and it turns out to be Fire-, Water-, Ice- or Steel-type, go with Round thereafter instead.

*Echoed Voice/Hidden Power/Round x3*


----------



## Eta Carinae (May 18, 2015)

Hmm, those clones are a real issue, so *Swift* to get rid of them.  Then, fire off a *Rock Blast*.  Finally, you should have hit the damage cap by now, so march (?) over there and *Clamp* down on his mouth to make sure he won't be vocalizing very well anytime soon.

*Swift ~ Rock Blast ~ Clamp*


----------



## Meowth (Jun 12, 2015)

*=JackPK vs Eta Carinae: Round Eight=*

*JackPK*














Sheena 
Ability: Torrent
Health: 80% | Energy: 67%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|71]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|+1|-1|71]
_"kek"_
Status: Atk+1. Has three clones.
Echoed Voice/Hidden Power/Round ~ Echoed Voice/Hidden Power/Round  ~ Echoed Voice/Hidden Power/Round 

*Eta Carinae*














Lamellibranchiata  @Water Stone
Ability: Skill Link
Health: 80% | Energy: 78%
Base stats: [+1|+2|-1|-2|40]
Altered stats: [+3|+1|+1|-3|70]
_wishing she had ears she could cover up._
Status: Atk+2, Def-1, SpAtk+2, SpDef-1, Spd+2
Swift ~ Rock Blast ~ Clamp

In reserve

Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 16% | Energy: 31%​

The cacophony still emitting from Sheena and her entourage was beginning to severely grate on Lamelli. Hell, she probably didn't even _have_ ears and it was still making her probable non-ears hurt. If she could shut up her back-up singers, she reasoned, that should make the terrible noise settle down; if not, at least hitting the orchestrator with something really painful would be a lot easier. She opened her shell wide and produced a shower of star-shaped projectiles, reminiscent of the shuriken Sheena would find herself using in a couple of evolutions' time, and launched them at the squawking amphibian in a wide burst. One pierced right through each of three Sheenas, which immediately burst into ether while the stars curved around and stuck themselves in Sheena's back.

Sadly for Lamelli, this didn't provide quite as much respite as she'd hoped, causing only a momentary lapse in Sheena's outcry as she gurgled with pain before starting up again even louder, now shaking the entire platform and adding a horrible metallic grinding to the already unbearable riot. The bivalve's fury grew greater than ever, and she felt greater retribution was in order. Another volley of leftover Rock Slide rubble rose into the air, and one by one she flung the rocks at Sheena, shattering them against her tender skin with brutal force.

And _still_ the noise continued. Lamelli was beside herself. _What part of shut the freaking hell up or I will hurt you was this goddamn frog not getting?!_ Well, she'd _physically hold her mouth shut_ if she had to, that noise had to _stop_. She hurled herself into the air and opened her shell wide, landing face-down on Sheena's face and clamping shut tight, her top shell pressing on the Froakie's scalp and her bottom one pushing up her chin, forcing her jaw shut. Sheena tried to mumble in protest, but found herself unable to do even that, merely struggling futilely while Lamelli sighed in relief at the blissful silence.


*JackPK*














Sheena 
Ability: Torrent
Health: 48% | Energy: 33%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|71]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|+1|-1|71]
_"mr mrf frn rf mrm!"_
Status: Atk+1. Clamped in the face by Lamelli (4 more actions).
Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice  ~ Echoed Voice 

*Eta Carinae*














Lamellibranchiata  @Water Stone
Ability: Skill Link
Health: 40% | Energy: 66%
Base stats: [+1|+2|-1|-2|40]
Altered stats: [+3|+1|+1|-3|60]
_enjoying peace and quiet at last._
Status: Atk+2, Def-1, SpAtk+2, SpDef-1, Spd+2
Swift ~ Rock Blast ~ Clamp

In reserve

Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 16% | Energy: 31%​
*Calculations*
Sheena's health: 80% - 8% (Swift) - 17% (Rock Blast) - 6% (Clamp) - 1% (trapping damage) = 48%
Sheena's energy: 67% - 10% (Echoed Voice) - 12% (Echoed Voice) - 12% (Echoed Voice) = 33%
Lamellibranchiata's health: 80% - 20% (Echoed Voice) - 24% (Echoed Voice) - 24% (Echoed Voice) = 40% (capped)
Lamellibranchiata's energy: 78% - 3% (Swift) - 8% (Rock Blast) - 1% (Clamp) = 66%

*Referee's notes*

Sheena is unable to take any action involving opening her mouth until she breaks free of Clamp.
*Eta Carinae* attacks first next round.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jun 15, 2015)

Hmm.  *Mud Shot* as long as you're clamped in, unless you need the resources for it, in which case use *Hydro Pump* (I can't see it it missing from that range).  If Sheena breaks free, *Rock Blast*.

*Mud Shot/Hydro Pump/Rock Blast x3*

Also, shouldn't Sheena have taken some trapping-move damage at the end of the round?


----------



## JackPK (Jun 15, 2015)

Okay, there's not really anything in your moveset that could end Clamp early in the strictest adherence to the games' mechanics, so let's get creative instead!

Start with *Rock Smash*. Try to find the best way to make a nice solid hit that isn't hampered by you punching in an awkward direction. For example, look around and see if there's any vertical pillars/columns on a nearby part of the oil platform; if there are, position your face so Lamelli's flat against the column, giving you a sturdy target that won't move out of the way.

After you try that, if it didn't get him off you, let's use *Hidden Power* and hope that just getting in some decent damage will be enough to knock him loose. If Hidden Power didn't look like it did much damage (i.e. was not very effective), switch back to Rock Smash on the last action.

Once you're free of him, use *Acrobatics*.

*Rock Smash ~ Hidden Power/Acrobatics ~ Hidden Power/Rock Smash/Acrobatics*


----------



## Meowth (Aug 7, 2015)

*=JackPK vs Eta Carinae: Round Nine=*

*JackPK*














Sheena 
Ability: Torrent
Health: 48% | Energy: 33%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|71]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|+1|-1|71]
_"mr mrf frn rf mrm!"_
Status: Atk+1. Clamped in the face by Lamelli (4 more actions).
Rock Smash ~ Hidden Power/Acrobatics ~ Hidden Power/Rock Smash/Acrobatics

*Eta Carinae*














Lamellibranchiata  @Water Stone
Ability: Skill Link
Health: 40% | Energy: 66%
Base stats: [+1|+2|-1|-2|40]
Altered stats: [+3|+1|+1|-3|60]
_enjoying peace and quiet at last._
Status: Atk+2, Def-1, SpAtk+2, SpDef-1, Spd+2
Mud Shot/Hydro Pump/Rock Blast ~ Mud Shot/Hydro Pump/Rock Blast ~ Mud Shot/Hydro Pump/Rock Blast

In reserve

Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 16% | Energy: 31%​

Sheena was livid. Okay, she didn’t expect Lamelli to _enjoy_ her serenade, but to just physically push her mouth shut rather than civilly ask her to be quiet was simply unacceptably rude. She pulled and pulled at the shell pressed tight around her face, but no amount of tugging would shift it even an inch. It was evident that something more forceful was called for, and though the prospect of attacking with a freaking clam blocking her view was daunting, punching herself in the face still sounded easy enough. Lifting a forelimb, she flexed her fingers into an open fist and thrust it parallel to her face in a lightning-fast, brick-shattering motion. It collided with Lamelli’s already fractured shell with a mighty _crack_, shedding more of her armour and sending a shockwave of pain through her. Much to Sheena’s disappointment, she was nowhere near as effective as she’d have liked in knocking the clam clean off her face, though her grip did at least feel looser.

Lamelli growled clammishly and re-established her grip on the frog’s noggin, albeit rather less firmly owing to the increasing pain wracking her shell. Clamped right up against her target’s face, her retaliation options were limited, but there remained some tricks still up her sleeve. Nestled into the grooves of her shell's innards lay a rather plentiful supply of silt and sediment accumulated from laying on riverbeds and such, which once she mixed it with a little water thickened into impressively viscous mud. Another high-pressure jet of water sent the glob of mud hurtling forth at great speed, the force combined with the point-blank range resulting in it bursting violently against Sheena’s face and spreading wide all over her body. She gurgled in disgust and reached up fruitlessly to wipe it away, but already it was beginning to dry, setting hard around her limbs and making movement just a little harder.

Caked in gross mud and still unable to see, Sheena’s grasp on what the heck was happening only grew ever more tenuous. About all she could think to do in such bewildering circumstances was use her gut, and so she dug deep into her inner self and dug up the vestiges of a forgotten power buried within her. It was Lamelli’s turn to be bewildered as bright light suddenly illuminated the pitch-black interior of her closed shell, her eyes pressed up to Sheena’s ominously-grinning face as the curious luminescence cycled through a variety of colours, eventually settling on a light, earthy tan. Suddenly, the Froakie let out her best muffled attempt at a warlike ribbit before the light condensed into a sphere and slammed into Lamelli’s face, bursting with an immense flash and hurling the Shellder away, her captive whirling into the air after her before the two slammed back down to the surface of the platform. Slowly regaining her bearings, Lamelli let off another stream of mud in retaliation, coating the similarly dazed frogling in a second coat which again set rapidly around her extremities like a cast.

The presence of this irritating bivalve stuck to her face was starting to grate on Sheena. She grabbed hold of the shell and gave it a frustrated tug; she couldn’t _quite_ budge it, but she felt a distinct looseness in the Shellder’s grasp. A good clout would have her free at last, she was sure of it. Again she raised a fist and swung it parallel to her own face, the reassuring sound of cracking shell resonating through Sheena’s skull on impact. Lamelli squealed with pain and alarm; she felt her grip beginning to weaken, perhaps only seconds remaining before she slid off completely. She capitalised on the last moments of her hold with a third blast of mud, the force of the stream propelling her off the frog’s face to the ground, where she sprayed her up and down and coated her from head to toe. Happy as she was to finally see again, the mud coating her entire body did not please Sheena in the slightest, and the clam was going to pay.


*JackPK*














Sheena 
Ability: Torrent
Health: 24% | Energy: 24%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|71]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|+1|-1|41]
_glad to be free._
Status: Atk+1, Spd-3. Has Ground-type Hidden Power.
Rock Smash ~ Hidden Power ~Rock Smash

*Eta Carinae*














Lamellibranchiata  @Water Stone
Ability: Skill Link
Health: 21% | Energy: 54%
Base stats: [+1|+2|-1|-2|40]
Altered stats: [+3|-1|+1|-3|60]
_starting to feel a little battered._
Status: Atk+2, Def-3, SpAtk+2, SpDef-1, Spd+2
Mud Shot ~ Mud Shot ~ Mud Shot

In reserve

Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 16% | Energy: 31%​
*Calculations*
Sheena’s health: 48% - 8% (Mud Shot) - 8% (Mud Shot) - 8% (Mud Shot) -3% (trapping damage) = 21%
Sheena’s energy: 33% - 3% (Rock Smash) - 3% (Hidden Power) - 3% (Rock Smash) = 24%
Lamellibranchiata’s health: 40% - 4% (Rock Smash) - 10% (Hidden Power) - 5% (Rock Smash) = 21%
Lamellibranchiata’s energy: 66% - 4% (Mud Shot) - 4% (Mud Shot) - 4% (Mud Shot) = 54%

*Referee's notes*

sorry for the delay, i am the laziest ever
Lamelli is not in fact a dude, I guess I just never changed the gender symbol from Max's stats summary :v
trapping damage should have been taken last round on the final action, too. This has been corrected.
I had each Rock Smash reduce the duration of Sheena’s trapping by 1 action.
Sheena’s Hidden Power was Ground-type.
Sheena broke free of Clamp at the end of the third action.
*JackPK* attacks first next round.


----------



## JackPK (Aug 7, 2015)

Good work, Sheena!

You've got her on the ropes, and it's anyone's battle now. Her Sp. Defense is down to horrible levels, and while she's faster than you, most of her movepool is either not very effective against us or has recoil, so our best strategy will be to keep the heat on her so she has little leeway for error.

With that in mind, Round ties Hidden Power for your most powerful non-NVE attack, and Round has the perk that if Lamelli tries to use it too, it'll be twice as painful for her. So start off by *combining Round and Swagger* (sing a song about how great you are and how much trouble she's in), then finish the round (tee hee) with a standard *Round*. If you can't combo Round + Swagger, just spend the round singing three standard Rounds instead.

If she's going to use Self-Destruct or Explosion, abandon the plan and *Protect*.

*Round + Swagger / Round / Protect ~ Round / Protect ~ nothing / Round / Protect*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 8, 2015)

I think you missed the trapping damage for this round as well, Sang.

*Protect* against whatever comes your way on the first action, combo or otherwise (I would try to be creative and ask you to Withdraw, but I have no idea how much sound bivalves can hear from within their shells).  Then give me a *Rock Blast*.  Finally, if Rock Blast missed, try again.  If Rock Blast hit, use *Confide*.

*Protect ~ Rock Blast ~ Rock Blast/Confide*


----------



## Meowth (Aug 28, 2015)

*=JackPK vs Eta Carinae: Round Ten=

**JackPK*














Sheena 
Ability: Torrent
Health: 24% | Energy: 24%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|71]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|+1|-1|41]
_glad to be free._
Status: Atk+1, Spd-3. Has Ground-type Hidden Power.
Round + Swagger/Round/Protect ~ Round/Protect ~ nothing/Round/Protect

*Eta Carinae*














Lamellibranchiata  @Water Stone
Ability: Skill Link
Health: 21% | Energy: 54%
Base stats: [+1|+2|-1|-2|40]
Altered stats: [+3|-1|+1|-3|60]
_starting to feel a little battered._
Status: Atk+2, Def-3, SpAtk+2, SpDef-1, Spd+2
Protect ~ Rock Blast ~ Rock Blast/Confide

In reserve





Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 16% | Energy: 31%


So cocky was Sheena about her daring escape that she almost immediately began to gloat, belting out an arrogant refrain while strutting around provocatively to get her opponent riled up. Lamelli, however, was in no mood for such tomfoolery. She clamped her shell shut tight to block out her opponent's display, a soundproof barrier springing up around her to shield her from the gloating as well, until Sheena got fed up and packed it in.

Cautiously Lamelli opened her shell just by a crack to be sure her opponent was finished making a spectacle of herself; confirming that she had, she reopened fully and levitated another clump of boulders into the air around her. _This should teach her, _she chuckled as she began hurling them one by one at her target, who was knocked off her feet by the first chunk of rock before she even knew what was happening. The remaining few merrily piled themselves on top of her prone body, and she lay beneath them for a concerningly long time before weakly wriggling her way free, bruised, battered and unable to keep going much longer.

She wasn't about to let her critical condition stop her finally getting to gloat at her opponent, however. Clearing her throat to lend her frail voice a less pitiful tone, she started up her song again, and this time Lamelli wasn't quick enough to shut it out. So arrogant and self-indulging was her refrain that it hurt to listen to, but fortunately Lamelli had the perfect idea for making her clam up. Awkwardly rolling her way across the platform, she drew up beside the frog and muttered something in her ear. Whatever it was, it must have been scandalous given how quickly it shut Sheena up; she stopped singing almost immediately, a grin spreading across her face as her opponent resisted the urge to finish her off then and there and awkwardly wobbled back to her spot.


*JackPK*














Sheena 
Ability: Torrent
Health: 7% | Energy: 14%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|71]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|0|-1|41]
_can’t hold on much longer._
Status: Atk+1, SpAtk-1, Spd-3. Has Ground-type Hidden Power.
Round + Swagger ~ Round ~ nothing

*Eta Carinae*














Lamellibranchiata  @Water Stone
Ability: Skill Link
Health: 10% | Energy: 54%
Base stats: [+1|+2|-1|-2|40]
Altered stats: [+3|-1|+1|-3|60]
_almost succumbing to her injuries._
Status: Atk+2, Def-3, SpAtk+2, SpDef-1, Spd+2
Protect ~ Rock Blast ~Confide

In reserve





Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 16% | Energy: 31%

*Calculations
*Sheena's health: 24% - 17% (Rock Blast) = 7%
Sheena's energy: 24% - 7% (Swagger + Round) - 3% (Round) = 14%
Lamellibranchiata's health: 21% - 11% (Round) = 10%
Lamellibranchiata's energy: 54% - 2% (Protect) - 8% (Rock Blast) - 1% (Confide) = 43%

*Referee's notes*​

Jack's commands were contradictory between the post (which said to use Round at the end of the round) and command string (which listed "nothing" on the third action) as to when Round was to be used, but it made no real odds so I just went with the second action for narrative reasons.
*Eta Carinae *attacks first next round.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 29, 2015)

Rage against the dying of the light.  You'll make a fantastic Cloyster, Lamelli.

*Toxic x3*


----------



## JackPK (Aug 29, 2015)

We're gonna have to take that Toxic, Sheena, but you'll win this round and there's an ever-so-tiny chance you can defeat Miracle Max, too.

A *Round* would have been barely more than enough before Confide. If it's not quite enough any more, follow it up with a *Bubble* since that's your least energy-intensive attack. If that's still not enough, another *Bubble*.

*Round ~ Bubble x2*


----------



## Meowth (Sep 11, 2015)

*=JackPK vs Eta Carinae: Round Eleven=

**JackPK*














Sheena 
Ability: Torrent
Health: 7% | Energy: 14%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|71]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|0|-1|41]
_can’t hold on much longer._
Status: Atk+1, SpAtk-1, Spd-3. Has Ground-type Hidden Power.
Round ~ Bubble ~ Bubble

*Eta Carinae*














Lamellibranchiata  @Water Stone
Ability: Skill Link
Health: 10% | Energy: 54%
Base stats: [+1|+2|-1|-2|40]
Altered stats: [+3|-1|+1|-3|60]
_almost succumbing to her injuries._
Status: Atk+2, Def-3, SpAtk+2, SpDef-1, Spd+2
Toxic ~ Toxic  ~Toxic 

In reserve





Miracle Max  @Razor Claw
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 16% | Energy: 31%


Both Pokémon were almost too worn out and numbed by their injuries to move, but eventually the less wounded of them stirred herself into action. Gingerly opening her shell wide, Lamelli spat out a blob of noxious gunk in Sheena's direction, and before the ailing frog could avoid it she was drenched in the disgusting purplish substance. She croaked weakly in pain as the caustic toxic mess seeped under her skin, letting out a pitiful series of croaks that the similarly ailing clam found just threatening enough to make her slam shut in fear and painfully catch her own tongue.

Too wracked with agony to even be embarrassed by her own foolishness, she instead channelled what remained of her energy into one last attack before fainting. Another glob of poisonous putrescence oozed forth from her mouth and hurled itself at Sheena, but her blood was already full of its vile filth, such that an extra dose made no odds. She let out a ragged cough in response, coughing up a blob of froth that smacked against Lamelli's shell as if in retribution. Even this pathetic impact was enough to finally relieve Lamelli of her consciousness, her shell closing tight for good before Eta Carinae recalled her and returned a slightly bewildered Miracle Max to the field.
​
*JackPK*














Sheena 
Ability: Torrent
Health: 5% | Energy: 10%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|71]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|0|-1|41]
_barely even conscious of her success._
Status: Atk+1, SpAtk-1, Spd-3. Severely poisoned (2% damage this round). Has Ground-type Hidden Power. Torrent activated.
Round ~ Bubble

*Eta Carinae*














Miracle Max 
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 16% | Energy: 31%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-1|-1|43]
_"...w-wuh? where was I?"_
Status: none

*Calculations
*Sheena's health: 7% - 2% (poisoning) = 5%
Sheena's energy: 14% - 3% (Round) - 1% (Bubble) = 10%
Lamellibranchiata's health: 10% - 8% (Round) - 4% (Bubble) = 0%
Lamellibranchiata's energy: 54% - 4% (Toxic) - 4% (Toxic) = 46%

*Referee's notes
*

I just realised I forgot to activate Sheena's Torrent. Needless to say had I had to calculate any water attacks I'd have picked up on it, as I did here for Bubble.
Eta doesn't need to send out, so *JackPK *commands first.


----------



## JackPK (Sep 11, 2015)

That went as well as it could, but still, frick. Not much we can do to avoid being KO'ed before you get a chance to attack, so just *Blizzard* as much as you can if you manage to survive long enough to do so.

*Blizzard x3*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 11, 2015)

Somehow I'll mess this up, I just know it.

*Quick Attack x3*


----------



## Meowth (Sep 11, 2015)

*=JackPK vs Eta Carinae: Round Twelve=
*
*JackPK*














Sheena 
Ability: Torrent
Health: 5% | Energy: 10%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|71]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|0|-1|41]
_barely even conscious of her success._
Status: Atk+1, SpAtk-1, Spd-3. Severely poisoned (2% damage this round). Has Ground-type Hidden Power. Torrent activated.
Blizzard ~ Blizzard ~ Blizzard

*Eta Carinae*














Miracle Max 
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 16% | Energy: 31%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-1|-1|43]
_"...w-wuh? where was I?"_
Status: none
Quick Attack ~ Quick Attack ~ 
Quick Attack


Recognising the gravity of the situation, Sheene ignored her crippling agony and forced herself to focus.; she was on the cusp of defeat, but victory was still in sight! Shakily she stood, raising her arms to unleash a furious storm of ice that would put this bird out of commission and win her the match, but before she could summon even a light breeze her target streaked across the arena and put a rock-hard beak into her chest. With a final croak of pain, Sheena slumped backwards and collapsed unconscious, her trainer recalling her while her opponents' stepped forward to congratulate his intrepid bird. 


*JackPK*














Sheena 
Ability: Torrent
Health: 0% | Energy: 10%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|71]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|0|-1|41]
_knocked out!_
Status: Atk+1, SpAtk-1, Spd-3. Severely poisoned (2% damage this round). Has Ground-type Hidden Power. Torrent activated.
Blizzard ~ Blizzard ~ Blizzard

*Eta Carinae*














Miracle Max 
Ability: Super Luck
Health: 16% | Energy: 29%
Base stats: [+1|+1|-1|-1|43]
_"I still don't know what's happening but whoo!"_
Status: none
Quick Attack ~ Quick Attack ~ 
Quick Attack

*Calculations
*Sheena's health: 5% - 5% (Quick Attack) = 0%
Miracle Max's energy: 31% - 2% = 29%

*Referee's notes
*

sorry to break my proper reffing order, everyone else whose battles I'm handling, but it seemed silly to make these guys wait when I can just type up a three-sentence reffing now and be done with it!
*Prizes*
Eta Carinae gets $16, I get $10, JackPK gets $8. Miracle Max receives 3XP and 3 happiness, Sheena receives 2XP and 2 happiness, and Reynolds and Lamellibranchiata receive 1XP and 1 happiness each. Having completed a battle holding a Water Stone, Lamelli is also eligible to evolve. Great match, both of you!
​


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 11, 2015)

Great match, Jack, it stayed pretty even til the end.  And thanks for reffing, Sang!


----------



## JackPK (Sep 11, 2015)

Kudos to you, Eta Carinae; that was just about the perfect time to switch out Miracle Max for Lamelli, and even if the currently-active Pokemon were neck-and-neck from then on, it was an uphill struggle after that for me to try to stay enough ahead to KO either or both of your Pokemon. Great battling!

And thanks for reffing, Sangfroidish! This was the first battle I started in new!ASB, and since you reffed it all the way through and since I started over from scratch instead of keeping my stuff from the old league, you should probably check with Eifie as to whether you can get the bonus for technically reffing my first battle all the way through! :)


----------



## Eifie (Sep 11, 2015)

You do get the bonus, Sangfroidish, and you would have even if Jack hadn't started over.


----------

